# Spanish Cedar turkey pot



## Russell Eaton (Feb 1, 2011)

This call is the best looking/sounding call that I have made. It is aluminum over slate and sounds incredible. It also is my first attempt at a ca finish on a game call. It is different than the pens, it takes a lot more of it. Hope you enjoy,   Russell


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice Russel, that wood is beautiful! I got in the parts I had ordered tonight so I will be turning a few of these pretty soon myself, just need to clear a few projects out of the way first.


----------



## babyblues (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks nice. Doesn't that stuff smell fantastic?! I love Spanish Cedar.


----------



## Heck (Feb 2, 2011)

Russell,
Very nice work.
Would you give some details as how to turn  and where to obtain the supplies?


----------



## SGM Retired (Feb 2, 2011)

Russell,  I love to Turkey hunt and would like to make my own call.  Question is where do you get the slate and aluminum.  I was going to turn some strikers today with Hickory and Purple Heart so now comes the slate project.  Gary


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, I bought my material from Brookside game calls. He is very prompt to ship and I have had no problems with orders. If you want some tip on how to turn calls go to THO game calls and read the tutorial on the site. It may answer some questions for you. Hope this helps.  Russell


----------



## moyehow (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice call.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Maine2Colorado (Feb 2, 2011)

I received my order from Brookside last night, VERY fast service, and Joe is very helpful as well. Here is a link to a tutorial on turning turkey calls, I hope this helps you, Tim

http://www.kaiserkalls.com/Howto.htm


----------



## phillywood (Feb 2, 2011)

nice looking object, but what in the world is "*Spanish Cedar turkey pot" ? *I get that wood is Spanish cedar, which I have never seen one here before. then form other members' posts it sounds like something to entice or mimic Turkey's sounds so it'll come to you for hunting it? then what's "*POT"?* Just a city boy that never hunted wants to know and The Darn English language doesn't have enough words to describe objects too. Oh, well if you can explain, maybe that I learn something new today. Thanks.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 3, 2011)

phillywood said:


> nice looking object, but what in the world is "*Spanish Cedar turkey pot" ? *I get that wood is Spanish cedar, which I have never seen one here before. then form other members' posts it sounds like something to entice or mimic Turkey's sounds so it'll come to you for hunting it? then what's "*POT"?* Just a city boy that never hunted wants to know and The Darn English language doesn't have enough words to describe objects too. Oh, well if you can explain, maybe that I learn something new today. Thanks.


Your idea is correct.  It is a friction call that is used to call turkeys into shooting range. They are used by rubbing a "striker" across the top of the call. The material used is commonly glass, slate, aluminum,  or even ceramic.  The sour varies as to which material is used. Hope the helps you out a little.


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice one Russell. I make a few calls myself. Seems like thats all i make these days except for the occasional bullet pen.


----------

